# Well this explains the leg burn from last winter...



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL. My childhood dog used to lay soooo close to the heater or fireplace it felt like her fur would ignite. 

Poor kitty, though. I take it he healed okay?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> LOL. My childhood dog used to lay soooo close to the heater or fireplace it felt like her fur would ignite.
> 
> Poor kitty, though. I take it he healed okay?


It did heal okay... however... I learned my lesson on wrapping bandages too tight! Poor guy's foot was like THREE TIMES the size it should be. I felt *so* bad... but thankfully it went back to normal and his burn healed up nicely.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Good. I hope he doesn't sleep so soundly this winter!


----------

